# Zombie Babies



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

Here are some videos of our Zombie Babies available for the 2010 season:

YouTube- ZOMBIE BABIES ARE COMING TO SPIRIT HALLOWEEN! - Chewie -

YouTube- Kitty Cath - Zombie Babies (Coming Soon)

YouTube- Angry Alice - Zombie Babies - Coming Soon


----------

